# WCG Tech Assistance Thread



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

As the title states, any issues or tech assistance that you need related to WCG, post it here. 

***BIG THANKS TO KieX for the idea


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 13, 2011)

I asked this in the "Crunchers helping Crunchers" one, didn't get a response...

Help!

When I open BOINC and then open the Prefs, it opens that window on my screen to the side(Monitor2). Even when I disable Monitor 2 it still opens there. I can see a tiny slit of the window on the right side of Mon 1 but i cant grab it or "right-click -> Move" from the taskbar. I have to enable Mon 2 just to close/move the window. I can't do anything with BOINC until that Prefs window is closed.

Is there a Reg entry or something that will make it open on Mon1?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you tried restarting?  If so, can you uninstall & reinstall BOINC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Try to open it and dragging it to monitor 1.  After you do that shut down BOINC completely then open it back up and see if it now comes out on monitor 1.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhh that's a good idea.....


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 13, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Have you tried restarting?  If so, can you uninstall & reinstall BOINC?



Oh yeah. Restart, enable/disable monitors, make another monitor my primary monitor, opening and closing the BOINC windows from different monitors....

It always opens that Prefs window to the right where I cant grab it unless I have that monitor enabled/on.


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try to open it and dragging it to monitor 1.  After you do that shut down BOINC completely then open it back up and see if it now comes out on monitor 1.



Will try at lunch time... Im at work right now


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Pembo210 said:


> Oh yeah. Restart, enable/disable monitors, make another monitor my primary monitor, opening and closing the BOINC windows from different monitors....
> 
> It always opens that Prefs window to the right where I cant grab it unless I have that monitor enabled/on.


Very strange, in that case I'd definitely try CP's suggestion.


Pembo210 said:


> Will try at lunch time... Im at work right now



TY, keep us posted


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Let us know how it goes dude.


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2011)

I very embarrasingly posted this on the wrong TPU thread today 

I think I found the key relating to where BOINC manager opens the window in registry. Although I don't really know much about editing things in there so someone else may be able to help:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Space Sciences Laboratory, U.C. Berkeley\BOINC Manager
```

You have two values corresponding to window coordinates: XPos and YPos. Maybe you are missing these entries and it's why it's not saving where you close the window. If you do have them I guess I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Not so sure about editing hex codes, but here you go:


----------



## Pembo210 (Jan 13, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Try to open it and dragging it to monitor 1.  After you do that shut down BOINC completely then open it back up and see if it now comes out on monitor 1.




Chicken Patty Nailed it! 

I moved my Prefs window to the middle of Mon1, closed that window then went to the tray icon, right click -> Exit, then relaunched BOINC. Now both windows open in the middle of Mon 1 

I just got back to work. I'll look more into the Reg entries when i'm messing around later. 
(It looks like it has a default skin, we might be able to create custom TPU skins for the BOINC manger)


Edit: There is a way..here - New link


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Excellent, I'm very glad to hear that you have it resolved!


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2011)

Glad it got sorted 

Nice find on the skin thing too. TPU definitely deserves it's own gonna PM t77 in case he can use his firefox one as a basis.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Can you tell I speak from experience.  I have three monitors LOL. things disappear every now and then LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Multiple monitors can be great but they can also be a huge pain in the ass


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Multiple monitors can be great but they can also be a huge pain in the ass



Yeah, they give their little issues here and there, but I will not get rid of them.


----------

